# Ak-47 , Ak-48 ???



## BSki8950 (Jan 18, 2007)

i was just wondering what the difference is between AK-47 and AK-48 ??? i thought i ordered ak-47 seeds but when they came in the mail they were ak-48 ... just wondering


----------



## Hick (Jan 19, 2007)

I believe they are suppose to be the same same, except they were bred/stabilized by different breeder.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks hick


----------



## Useless (Feb 11, 2007)

AK-47 is the original. From Serious seeds. AK-48 is an F2 of the original by Nirvana. That's why I don't like Nirvana, all f2's of original strains. I am of the belief that the seed banks should create their own strains, not rip off others hard work and resell it under a not so original name....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 11, 2007)

I got almost all of my strains from Nirvana and i'm very happy! F2, F1, whatever...they're cheap and have some good bud! I'll probably buy all NV strains.


----------



## Useless (Feb 12, 2007)

You have a valid arguement bomb, that's why they can do so much business. There will always be the person looking for a cheaper source of some good strains. 
I guess it's just an ethical thing for me. I would rather get seeds from the people who actually created it, and get F1's. A simple matter of preference and $$$...


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 12, 2007)

So pretty much they are the same strain just different name to make it more of a hype to get it ???


----------



## Useless (Feb 12, 2007)

AK-48 is an F2 of AK-47. So yea it's the same strain, but you will encounter multiple phenotypes. The original AK-47 from Serious Seeds is an F1, that has two pheno's. THe AK-48 will have 4 or more different phenos.


----------

